# Marathon GSAR owners



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't seen a GSAR owners thread out there. Maybe we should start one, I've had my September 2010 model a few weeks and it fits my needs perfectly.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: GSAR owners*

A custom 12 Hr Bezel Insert from :-![email protected]


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Here's mine. I had IWW infill the 12 o'clock lume triangle with SuperLuminove after the third time the stupid stock sticker fell out. Having that irritation permanently fixed put this beauty back in my rotation!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Definitely my next watch!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: GSAR owners*

It's in my rotation :-!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: GSAR owners*



nam6869usmc said:


> A custom 12 Hr Bezel Insert from :[email protected]
> 
> View attachment 794816


Ummmmmm ... that's NOT a 12 hr bezel insert ... ;-)

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Never off the wrist for long. ;-)


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



vp70m said:


> Definitely my next watch!


Great choice!


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: GSAR owners*



gaijin said:


> Ummmmmm ... that's NOT a 12 hr bezel insert ... ;-)
> 
> HTH


That would depend, on how high you can count :-d


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Always on me


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

brighter said:


> Always on me


What strap do you have on there?


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

tsimtcu8 said:


> What strap do you have on there?


Inexpensive Modena one seen here
For $12+S&H it's surprisingly good quality.


----------



## jrfisher (Oct 7, 2011)

Love mine. Sept 2010 contract. Had to have the crown and stem replaced by Jack at IWW after it stripped. He also regulated it and now it's +15 sec in 14 days. My favorite piece by far!


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: GSAR owners*



gaijin said:


> Ummmmmm ... that's NOT a 12 hr bezel insert ... ;-)
> 
> HTH


Of course not, I was thinking how I wanted one and none was available, bain fart..:-s
From an older post >MCWW "Jay" put this custom insert in for me,,no more PiP falling out.
So it started at 63 years old:roll:


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: GSAR owners*



nam6869usmc said:


> Of course not, I was thinking how I wanted one and none was available, bain fart..:-s
> From an older post >MCWW "Jay" put this custom insert in for me,,no more PiP falling out.


I knew you knew that, but a "*bain* fart ... ?" The problem may be more serious than we thought. ;-)

Do you know if MCWW still offers that bezel? It looks very nice.


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: GSAR owners*



gaijin said:


> I knew you knew that, but a "*bain* fart ... ?" The problem may be more serious than we thought. ;-)
> 
> Do you know if MCWW still offers that bezel? It looks very nice.


PTSD..;-)
I think Jay used a Seiko Insert and cut it down...


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah Jay will still do them when I checked with him a few weeks ago. I think his quote was right around $90 plus shipping (+ or minus).


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's mine on the original bracelet and a C&B strap.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

After about a month of ownership I'm most impressed with the accuracy, I wear it just about all day everyday (haven't let it stop at all) and it's accuracy is outstanding.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's mine. Well, it's actually a patriotic SAR i have. Don't know if it's ok to post it ; )


----------



## Dan Tierney (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish my watch would keep time. its running slow. I guess its time to send it in and get it tuned.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

June 2010 here.

I just recently put it on the bracelet and had it sized. I have to echo what the people told me. It's the most comfortable bracelet ever. And I am not the kind of guy who likes bracelets.


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Wore a TSAR for years, then snagged this GSAR when they were released. (If attached image is large, my apologies in advance. Seems something different happens everytime I upload a pic)


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Agreed, the bracelet setup is outstanding.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dan Tierney said:


> I wish my watch would keep time. its running slow. I guess its time to send it in and get it tuned.


Hey Dan, how long have you had yours?


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally got mine on the way! 
Has anyone put a GSAR on a Super-Engineer II, or a Watchadoo? I love the Marathon bracelet, but not sure if I can afford it for quite some time. I have some other 20mm divers that would share the SE or Watchadoo.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Are there any particular recommended suppliers for these? I'm in the UK and outside of FleaBay I'm struggling.

Magnificent bits of kit.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I used topspecus and they are fantastic. Wouldn't hesitate to use them again for a "Marines" GSAR if I had the cash. Customer service was great!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

vp70m said:


> Finally got mine on the way!
> Has anyone put a GSAR on a Super-Engineer II, or a Watchadoo? I love the Marathon bracelet, but not sure if I can afford it for quite some time. I have some other 20mm divers that would share the SE or Watchadoo.


I wore my TSAR on a watchadoo for a bit and liked it. The weight of the bracelet balanced out the otherwise tall feel of the chunky case and bezel. However, I eventually put it on the actual Marathon bracelet and never looked back. It's worth saving a few bucks up for that one. My SAR-D is at the doctor's right now (James at MWWC does incredible work on SARs and all other things) for some cosmetic stuff (new bezel, remove the cyclops, etc.) otherwise I'd offer to take a photo of it on a lumpy for ya.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I need to get me a GSAR.... OYE! So many on the list!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

***** said:


> I wore my TSAR on a watchadoo for a bit and liked it. The weight of the bracelet balanced out the otherwise tall feel of the chunky case and bezel. However, I eventually put it on the actual Marathon bracelet and never looked back. It's worth saving a few bucks up for that one. My SAR-D is at the doctor's right now (James at MWWC does incredible work on SARs and all other things) for some cosmetic stuff (new bezel, remove the cyclops, etc.) otherwise I'd offer to take a photo of it on a lumpy for ya.


I sort of wish the GSAR was 22mm, as I want a Super Engineer II for my Maratac Pilot, and they could share it until I got the Marathon bracelet. I'll probably just keep searching here and fleabay in hopes of finding the OEM bracelet at least a little under retail.
I do love the looks and weight of the Super Engineer II! I want to put them on everything!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

vp70m said:


> ... I'll probably just keep searching here and fleabay in hopes of finding the OEM bracelet at least a little under retail...


Keep looking, I got lucky once and bought one new for around $100, here in the sales forum. The other option you have that, I think, suits the watch very well, is a mesh bracelet (omega style with open end mesh). They are more affordable and look great on these watch IMO. Besides that, I have never seen an after market bracelet that fits the SAR better than the original. I have a SAR a M-SAR and a J-SAR and all 3 are on Marathon bracelets since new and I have never looked back.

Good luck!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe Wilson Watchworks is a new retailer for Marathon and they're offering 20% off on Marathon stuff right now. Check em out! Alternately, they do come up used occasionally. 

Heads up - those machined end links can be a pain to install...


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

DM71 said:


> Keep looking, I got lucky once and bought one new for around $100, here in the sales forum. The other option you have that, I think, suits the watch very well, is a mesh bracelet (omega style with open end mesh). They are more affordable and look great on these watch IMO. Besides that, I have never seen an after market bracelet that fits the SAR better than the original. I have a SAR a M-SAR and a J-SAR and all 3 are on Marathon bracelets since new and I have never looked back.
> 
> Good luck!


I love the mesh, I've got a WJean on my Vostok Scuba-Dude in the Ministry case, looks great, wears comfortably, and didn't cost the arm I wear it on.


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

One of my best watch...


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

***** said:


> I believe Wilson Watchworks is a new retailer for Marathon and they're offering 20% off on Marathon stuff right now. Check em out! Alternately, they do come up used occasionally.
> 
> Heads up - those machined end links can be a pain to install...


Lots of Marathon dealers right now, topspecus, wilson watch works, lapolicegear, as well as Marathon direct. Countycomm and Broadarrow seem to have gone the way of the dodo when it comes to current Marathon offerings.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

vp70m said:


> Finally got mine on the way!
> Has anyone put a GSAR on a Super-Engineer II, or a Watchadoo? I love the Marathon bracelet, but not sure if I can afford it for quite some time. I have some other 20mm divers that would share the SE or Watchadoo.


Just go NATO or rubber until you can get the Marathon bracelet. Straight end link bracelets look silly, and if you think you can't afford the Marathon bracelet now, imagine how much longer it'll take to get it when you burn all that money on a Watchadoo.


----------



## TopSpecUS.com (May 6, 2009)

Great thread here. Thanks for sharing the pictures guys!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

Just snatched a PVD Super Engineer II 20mm off the boards here for a great price! (Thanks, Brian!) I'll put that on the GSAR until I can swing the Marathon bracelet. After that, I'll probably put it on one of my titanium Vostok Komandirskie K-34s, either the GMT or the date.

Anybody here lucky enough to grab the sterile GSAR with both band and bracelet with 'Buy It Now' of $450 from eBay yesterday? I just missed it, was going to swap the bracelet out and flip the head!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

vp70m said:


> Just snatched a PVD Super Engineer II 20mm off the boards here for a great price! (Thanks, Brian!) I'll put that on the GSAR until I can swing the Marathon bracelet. After that, I'll probably put it on one of my titanium Vostok Komandirskie K-34s, either the GMT or the date.
> 
> Anybody here lucky enough to grab the sterile GSAR with both band and bracelet with 'Buy It Now' of $450 from eBay yesterday? I just missed it, was going to swap the bracelet out and flip the head!


PVD bracelet on a stainless watch head? Black PVD?


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

Raza said:


> PVD bracelet on a stainless watch head? Black PVD?


Sure, why not? It comes with a black rubber strap with straight ends, a black bracelet would have the same stylistic appearance without the 'Sweat' factor of the dive strap.


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

dedward said:


>


You win!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

Raza said:


> PVD bracelet on a stainless watch head? Black PVD?


Here's a Maratac Pilot on a black bracelet:







I think the Black PVD on the Marathon will look similar, and it's quite attractive!


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Great watch!


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

A couple recent photos, traveling as usual and this watch handles it very well.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a pic of the GSAR that I owned.......man I liked that watch!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

What a sexy watch! i was lucky enough to see on in person at a local watchmaker I went to locally. It was there for servicing and the watchmaker had ALOT of good things to say about it. And lucky me, Marathon HQ is 20 min away from me! I'm gonna head there and see if i can find the one i saw and grab one. I beleive it was a GSAR and it had a quartz movt and was not very large a watch (42mm i think). but the SUPER deep dish dial and tritium tubes......YUM!

Question on the tritium - are they T25 or T100 tubes on the marathons?


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Danny T said:


> What a sexy watch! i was lucky enough to see on in person at a local watchmaker I went to locally. It was there for servicing and the watchmaker had ALOT of good things to say about it. And lucky me, Marathon HQ is 20 min away from me! I'm gonna head there and see if i can find the one i saw and grab one. I beleive it was a GSAR and it had a quartz movt and was not very large a watch (42mm i think). but the SUPER deep dish dial and tritium tubes......YUM!
> 
> Question on the tritium - are they T25 or T100 tubes on the marathons?


If it was quartz it would have been a TSAR. The GSAR and the original SAR both have ETA 2824 automatic movements. Pretty sure the Tritium models are all T25 from what I recall. I used to own a TSAR, GSAR and original SAR at one point but have trimmed it down to a tidy SAR-D that I enjoy a lot.

Keep an eye on the sales forum - they do pop up there occasionally. I got my SAR-D earlier this year from a fellow Canadian seller.

-*****


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Danny T said:


> What a sexy watch! i was lucky enough to see on in person at a local watchmaker I went to locally. It was there for servicing and the watchmaker had ALOT of good things to say about it. And lucky me, Marathon HQ is 20 min away from me! I'm gonna head there and see if i can find the one i saw and grab one. I beleive it was a GSAR and it had a quartz movt and was not very large a watch (42mm i think). but the SUPER deep dish dial and tritium tubes......YUM!
> 
> Question on the tritium - are they T25 or T100 tubes on the marathons?


Hey bud it won't be a GSAR with a Quartz movement. It will look identical to a GSAR in size but if it is a Quartz movement then it is called a TSAR and it will not say 'Automatic' on the face, like mine does below and will cost significantly less. Great timepieces though, just depends on your intended use.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I think its T25.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The one i saw was a quartz for sure (second hand movement was the giveaway), and it was a smaller case size. The watchmaker said their quartz movements are VERY accurate and reliable (cant remember the movt # he gave me) and recommended I go that route instead of the auto. He also said they are true swiss made as well (not china).


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Thanks for the replies. The one i saw was a quartz for sure (second hand movement was the giveaway), and it was a smaller case size. The watchmaker said their quartz movements are VERY accurate and reliable (cant remember the movt # he gave me) and recommended I go that route instead of the auto. He also said they are true swiss made as well (not china).


That's the TSAR, great watch. Let us know if you pick one up!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine, glad I decided to keep it

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys, how would this fit on a 6" wrist?


----------



## wim mennink (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

At work a Invicta pro diver 8926 with the Seiko NH35A movement 
or the Orient Mako , but once at home........................... 







from Jan.2007
Bought it 2nd hand 2 weeks ago , runs +3 sec. a day.
P.S. Need 1 (one) bracelet link , ??? ANYONE ???


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Wim, what's your wrist size?


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Paolo - my opinion is you would be fine. The diameter wears fairly small, although I'm not sure what type of watches you are used to wearing.


----------



## wim mennink (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Paolo B said:


> Wim, what's your wrist size?


+/- 18,5 cm or +/- 7,25 inches (behind the wristknuckles)


----------



## thankschub (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Paolo B - I have worn either a TSAR or GSAR on my 6.5 inch wrist every day for 4 years now. You should have no trouble.


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Thanks for the help, guys! My wrist is actually more like 6.25" after more careful measurements. My 39mm Aqua Terra seems to fit me reasonably well, but I'm worried that stepping up to a watch with a longer case length won't work for me. As far as I can tell, the GSAR's case length is 48mm. The extra millimeter and a half or so compared to my AT makes me nervous, particularly if I use the bracelet.

Edit: Although taking a closer look at wim's pic, I see that the bracelet goes straight down from the lugs, unlike my AT's bracelet which juts out a bit. Hmm, perhaps it might work after all.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I own two of these; MSar:



















I also owned GSar, my first Marathon, few years ago. I can say this brand is one of the best divers I have ever owned, and SS bracelet is simply the best!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Foucault71 (May 4, 2010)

Don't mind the Seiko, can't be arsed to take a solo pic of the Marathon. The strap is Maratac Zulu, 3 rings, SAR orange (which I think is very fitting colour to this watch  Usually I use the Marathon steel bracelet though, but for winter I don't like the coldness of metal.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's mine:










Monday's are not the same w/o my Marathon.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I've owned and flipped a couple of GSARs in the past, but this sterile dial that I just bought from a member on another forum is a keeper. Mint condition, JAN 2012 contract, +1 second per day.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I am pumped. Got a TSAR to hold me over till my order for my GSAR comes in. I am in love with Marathon right now.


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

on the bracelet again


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great watches indeed, mine stays on the bracelet.


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

my second one arrived today, a non-sterile. here she is next to her brother.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone try the GSAR with the Isofrane strap? I love the bracelet...but wanted to try it on something other than the factory rubber.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful!! Congratulations.


brighter said:


> my second one arrived today, a non-sterile. here she is next to her brother.


----------



## swamp60 (Sep 2, 2011)

wschofield3 said:


> Anyone try the GSAR with the Isofrane strap? I love the bracelet...but wanted to try it on something other than the factory rubber.


Yes. It is perfect IMO. had it on my TSAR in this pic, but it now rotates onto the GSAR along with the bracelet and NATO's.


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

though technically not a GSAR, just had a JSAR show up in today's mail and figured I'd share a sibling cell pic


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

let's resurrect this thread with a few pics


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

More pics.....


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Starting out today with the bare necessities.... which usually includes my GSAR. 

Mod: please review our rules and guidelines prior to posting pics. Specifically our rule #8.

Sorry, Moderator. I saw a knife pic above and didn't think my daily carry would be a problem.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, Swamp 60. Sorry for the late reply ... been busy of late.

Looks great on the Isofrane!



swamp60 said:


> Yes. It is perfect IMO. had it on my TSAR in this pic, but it now rotates onto the GSAR along with the bracelet and NATO's.


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

sibling shots


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

brighter said:


> sibling shots


Humm, you don't need three of these. Honestly, you should send me one ; )


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Can I play?


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: GSAR owners*


----------



## rcpainthorse (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

My Marathon has held up through two combat deployments and is totally reliable. I would recommend one of these smooth operators for any sportsman. I love the Lume at night. Great fit and comfortable. Always reliable.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

I am now the proud keeper of two Marathon watches - a 2006 contract SAR on bracelet and a sterile (this includes the case back, which lacks both serial and contract numbers) GSAR, also on bracelet. Love 'em both!


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Military green strap
View attachment 989249
I love this as a go to watch for all things.
View attachment 989250


----------



## bdbrad (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Been loving mine. contract date is November 2012, on a Hirsch Liberty Strap and RHD clasp. Hasn't left my wrist in 2 months (currently the only watch I own) and running +3 seconds a day. Hopefully the pic turns out ok, I'm a noob....

View attachment 989260


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Did I miss that GSAR with the sniper gray cerakote done by MCWW?.... Has anybody seen it? Looks super cool. I wish I picked it up when he posted it for sale....


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Just came in today! The SS bracelet will go on tomorrow.
been running about +4s/day

View attachment 989846


----------



## his_dudeness (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

I picked up a November 2010 GSAR a few months ago and absolutely love it. It really is a great all-rounder: tough as nails, accurate, and very nice to look at.

View attachment 989853


----------



## plexw (Mar 2, 2013)

my newest acquisition: gsar 2013 Jan Contract, sterile version with maple ss bracelet.

Can not tell you how much I love it, daily wearer now, +2s/day, not bad at all.

View attachment 993040


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi guys, was just wondering, anyone knows where I can find a NOS 2006 Gsar or perhaps a piece in mint condition and also an estimate price for it, been flipping through all the pages and seems like the 2006 Gsar has the cleanest look, hopefully can find 1 soon to satisfy the itch.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

My sterile dial November 2012 says hello!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

alvintancy70 said:


> Hi guys, was just wondering, anyone knows where I can find a NOS 2006 Gsar or perhaps a piece in mint condition and also an estimate price for it, been flipping through all the pages and seems like the 2006 Gsar has the cleanest look, hopefully can find 1 soon to satisfy the itch.


Do you mean the SAR (no 'g')? Submariner like dial and a cyclops over the date? As far as I know, you'll have to go second-hand and be willing to pay at least $600 for a gently used example.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

Darwin said:


> Do you mean the SAR (no 'g')? Submariner like dial and a cyclops over the date? As far as I know, you'll have to go second-hand and be willing to pay at least $600 for a gently used example.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the correction, yup that's the model I'm looking for, was wondering if there's anymore NOS left, would luv to own 1.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 1002058


View attachment 1002061


----------



## D-Delta (Nov 19, 2012)

Still loving my Nov 12 GSAR. For me it's the perfect size. While it looks giant in pics, even pics I've posted elsewhere of the watch on my own wrist, it really isn't so imposing in person. But it wears great and feels great. Sweet watch.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have both the GSAR and the SAR. Find the SAR completely mesmerizing and gorgeous in the watch box and the GSAR a bit "meh". On wrist, the GSAR KILLS and the SAR gets little wrist time. Very weird!


alvintancy70 said:


> Thanks for the correction, yup that's the model I'm looking for, was wondering if there's anymore NOS left, would luv to own 1.


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

View attachment 1002271


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Foucault71 (May 4, 2010)

I don't want to make a new thread just for this simple question so I ask here: Does Marathon replace seals and test water proofing is as rated after every service? My watch just returned recently from warranty repairs and I was just wondering.


----------



## plexw (Mar 2, 2013)

January 2013, sterile dial, maple bracelet 
watch purchased from lapg, bracelet from topspecus, also a brookstone winder.

great every day carry!

Sent from my Microwave Oven using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

*drool*...*slobber*...my next watch without a doubt! I am debating wether to go with the TSAR instead. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Camguy said:


> *drool*...*slobber*...my next watch without a doubt! I am debating wether to go with the TSAR instead. Any thoughts?


This decision simply comes down to whether you prefer a quartz or automatic. Or, you could snag one of each! :-!


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Thought I would throw my 2012 sterile dial into the mix....been my everyday wearer since I got it in early January 2013.


----------



## Levit (Jul 31, 2009)

Greetings 







I'll never get lost again


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on your first post and on your GSar, Levit.

Your fotos are very nice.

Wear your GSar in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Levit (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on, guys want to see some new photos


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*








Green Nato


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: GSAR owners*


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Variety is the spice of life.

Top left: '11 Sterile TSAR
Top right: '06 GSAR
Bottom left: '10 Sterlie GSAR
Bottom right: '13 "new" GSAR


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Sorry for the noob question, I've been looking to get a tsar recently.
I went to their website and found out that a tsar costs about $7XX? I was under the impression that they usually go for $450 or so?


----------



## Volaine (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: GSAR owners*

That is an appropriate price spread for the current time period (2013). I would not confirm that they usually go for the lower stated price, as that is an aftermarket amount not supported by Marathon itself. Marathon and their authorized dealers do offer discounts on their items but these come at different times during the year. In addition to any other venues you might look to find a TSAR, let me suggest a Marathon authorized dealer that is also a member of our forums here, TopsSpecUS. TopSpecUS.com 

I got my TSAR sold as used for $400 last year. Good luck!


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

just a little something for GSAR owners


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Is there something different about the threading on the crown and stem tube on these? Mine stripped out earlier this year, I sent it to Jack for repair, no I've managed to strip it again, less than a year later! I have five other watches with threaded crowns, I know the proper procedure (carefully back-turn the crown until you feel the thread ends meet, then just as carefully screw it down), but this watch is the only one I have this issue with.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Just wondering, this is supposed to be a US government issue watch right? Issued to whom though? SAR? 
Aren't these, em, a bit too fancy & over kill for that? Are there any photos of US SAR personnel actually wearing these?


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



vp70m said:


> Is there something different about the threading on the crown and stem tube on these? Mine stripped out earlier this year, I sent it to Jack for repair, no I've managed to strip it again, less than a year later! I have five other watches with threaded crowns, I know the proper procedure (carefully back-turn the crown until you feel the thread ends meet, then just as carefully screw it down), but this watch is the only one I have this issue with.


I was told by someone at Marathon that when you do your back-turn , gently push down and you will feel a slight pop when the threads meet and keep that same pressure going forward to carefully screw it down. I to have stripped other stems but not since I have started following their tip.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



angrypossum said:


> Just wondering, this is supposed to be a US government issue watch right? Issued to whom though? SAR?
> Aren't these, em, a bit too fancy & over kill for that? Are there any photos of US SAR personnel actually wearing these?


My family member was in special forces and did some search and rescue during the war and all I ever saw him wear state side was his G-shock.
Here is a picture that I found on the net of a SAR guys and their G Shock.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Time Collector said:


> My family member was in special forces and did some search and rescue during the war and all I ever saw him wear state side was his G-shock.
> Here is a picture that I found on the net of a SAR guys and their G Shock.


Thanks for the picture. That's what I thought as well. A g-shock seems much more practical than a much pricier Gsar, for instance. 
Has Marathon SAR line ever been used (officially issued) by any American special forces or government agencies at all?


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Time Collector said:


> I was told by someone at Marathon that when you do your back-turn , gently push down and you will feel a slight pop when the threads meet and keep that same pressure going forward to carefully screw it down. I to have stripped other stems but not since I have started following their tip.


Yup, that's exactly the process I've been following, particularly carefully with this watch since it had to be repaired once already. I never hand-wind it, I pretty much only manipulate the crown to advance the date on short months, and to synchronize it once every two weeks or so. I guess I just don't know my own strength!
Back to Jack, I suppose.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



angrypossum said:


> Thanks for the picture. That's what I thought as well. A g-shock seems much more practical than a much pricier Gsar, for instance.
> Has Marathon SAR line ever been used (officially issued) by any American special forces or government agencies at all?


Yes the Marathon SAR has been officially (ordered) by the some government agencies, then issued to whom ever. The reason I said ordered, is because before the military can buy these watches, they have to be made within military specs. , then they are given a government stock number. This stock number is placed in the GSA Global Supply Catalogs, otherwise how else would a military guy know what is allowed to be purchased by a government troop. Also with this catalogs and stock number it allows the government to account for and track items.

http://www.gsaadvantage.gov/

So in a nut shell this is how it worked when I was in the military:

1 Military personnel needs a watch. 
2 They look through GSA catalog and see's a Marathon
3 They must get authorization from either a supply clerk or the person in their command that handles ordering things.
4 If authorization is given, the watch is ordered using the stock number 
5 Marathon receives the order and bills their government account at a certain rate and then ships the watch.
6 The watch is received at the supply office, it is then given a control number ( for tracking)
7 The watch is finally *issued *to whoever was lucky enough to order it.
8 Here is the kicker, upon discharging for the military, you have to either turn the watch back in or get written permission for the watch to be taken out of service in order for you to keep it. even then, they might want you to pay for it.

Sorry for the long answer. But it's the same I guess for every military who ever gave their troops a watch. Accountability it the key,


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Thanks foe the detail explanation mate, really appreciate it!
So by extension, it is entirely possible that the SAR line is simply something made to fit the US military spec, and that perhaps only a very sparing number of them had been ordered and issued to US military personnel?



Time Collector said:


> Yes the Marathon SAR has been officially (ordered) by the some government agencies, then issued to whom ever. The reason I said ordered, is because before the military can buy these watches, they have to be made within military specs. , then they are given a government stock number. This stock number is placed in the GSA Global Supply Catalogs, otherwise how else would a military guy know what is allowed to be purchased by a government troop. Also with this catalogs and stock number it allows the government to account for and track items.
> 
> http://www.gsaadvantage.gov/
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: GSAR owners*



angrypossum said:


> Thanks foe the detail explanation mate, really appreciate it!
> So by extension, it is entirely possible that the SAR line is simply something made to fit the US military spec, and that perhaps only a very sparing number of them had been ordered and issued to US military personnel?


This seems to be the case. There's a lot of anecdotal evidence that various units have ordered SAR variants as awards or special purchase items, but (as far as I know), we haven't had anyone actually come forward and say that they were issued one. The guys I know have purchased their own and deployed with them.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm considering adding one of these to the fold, my marathon GSAR next to a planet ocean and submariner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sustinet (Nov 15, 2013)

My GSAR 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Switching from the PO to the GSAR today















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

My GSAR on an MI6 5 Ring Zulu, Brushed









Here is my GSAR next to my JDD, the JDD is currently for sale in the Sales Corner.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

OK lets keep it going ...
My GSAR is from October 2005, and I am the first owner, it has been a great watch and still does well on the wrist time front LOL





I have collected several Marathon straps which I like very much, and they all have their uses



Here is a pic of the rubber strap that came with my GSAR (left), much thinner and lighter overall that one I picked up from a newer model (right). You can see the difference in the long pieces (which are both turned upside down) apart from being thinner my original is concave on the back of the strap.



The bezel has sustained some damage over the years, check out between the 15 and 20 min markers



But I have gotten a new bezel from Marathon, my problem is I have never changed a bezel that uses that bent piece of wire, can anyone shed some light as to what steps I need to follow to accomplish this swap??!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Arco10 said:


> my problem is I have never changed a bezel that uses that bent piece of wire, can anyone shed some light as to what steps I need to follow to accomplish this swap??!


the sar bezel is a tough one to remove, very tight, you'll need a bezel removal tool like a Berg 6820. The segmented wire is the bezel retaining clip, and goes into a groove in the bottom of the bezel: it expands into a corresponding groove in the case. The flat click spring sits in a recess in the case. You may also need a crystal press to seat the new bezel, it fits damn tight.
James at MWWC may be a good source for the refit.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

David Woo said:


> the sar bezel is a tough one to remove, very tight, you'll need a bezel removal tool like a Berg 6820. The segmented wire is the bezel retaining clip, and goes into a groove in the bottom of the bezel: it expands into a corresponding groove in the case. The flat click spring sits in a recess in the case. You may also need a crystal press to seat the new bezel, it fits damn tight.
> James at MWWC may be a good source for the refit.


My advice is DON'T DO IT YOURSELF. I've seen many SAR cases and bezels irreparably damaged from people attempting to remove the bezel themselves.

James at MWWC is the man when it comes to working on Marathons and like David Woo, I recommend taking it there.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

here's the last sar bezel I had swapped, James did the work:


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a good look David ... thanks for the info on the swap gents 

Best, Ross


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Another shot of my GSAR at work.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Doug507 said:


> This seems to be the case. There's a lot of anecdotal evidence that various units have ordered SAR variants as awards or special purchase items, but (as far as I know), we haven't had anyone actually come forward and say that they were issued one. The guys I know have purchased their own and deployed with them.












I was issued one, all it cost me was an all expense paid trip to sunny Afghanistan.


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Received mine today. It's on a Nato until I get a chance to get the bracelet sized.

Was expecting/hoping for the old style dial but got the new one. On the bright side this mean I got the tritium second hand.
Is it possible to buy the old version of the dial to do a swap?


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Who makes a good canvas strap for my GSAR???


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

I had the morning off so I was finally able to install my bracelet.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Omega_556 said:


> I had the morning off so I was finally able to install my bracelet.


It looked really good. I was thinking to pick up one also but I am afraid that the 41mm will be too small for my 7.8 wrist. What size is you wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

breigue said:


> It looked really good. I was thinking to pick up one also but I am afraid that the 41mm will be too small for my 7.8 wrist. What size is you wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a CSAR for sale for your 7.8 wrist


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

breigue said:


> It looked really good. I was thinking to pick up one also but I am afraid that the 41mm will be too small for my 7.8 wrist. What size is you wrist?


Approx 7.25in


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> I have a CSAR for sale for your 7.8 wrist


I have to resist this offer. I don't think I can pull it off. From the spec, it's huge. And beside I already spent my 2014 watch fund last week. Thank You

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatme98 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine is a 2005.It's been my everyday work watch at a mine for 4 years now. All the crevices are coated in ultra fine dust and it's a bit banged up but it keeps running and the tritium is still bright.
I'm thinking of sending in for a complete redo but then what would I wear to work?

I was thinking of purchasing another one as my good GSAR but I can't find any. Does anyone know when the next batch will be available?


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.topspecus.com/shop/marathon-ww194006-sterile/


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Haven't had this for very long but think I will have it for a long time.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

micahpop said:


> Haven't had this for very long but think I will have it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 1358915


That's a nice match with the Maxmadco pen too.


----------



## Boatme98 (Feb 12, 2006)

Omega_556 said:


> Marathon GSAR Automatic Military Divers Watch WW194006 Sterile Dial (Tritium H3) | TopSpecUS.com


Thanks.
County Comm stoped carrying Marathon two years ago!
I don't know about West Coast Time.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Boatme98 said:


> Thanks.
> County Comm stoped carrying Marathon two years ago!
> I don't know about West Coast Time.


Chris at windy city watch works is always a great option....


----------



## Boatme98 (Feb 12, 2006)

tallguy said:


> Chris at windy city watch works is always a great option....


I'd forgotten about WCWW!
In the last few years, I've had bad luck with computer hard drives. Multiple crashes while not properly backing up my info.
I recently got a tablet, and am trying to find the many websites I'd collected and lost.

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## lycanthropejeff (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: GSAR owners*

I thought I would revive this thread with a shot of my GSAR (Jun 2013, S/N: 087XX) with the new dial configuration and tritium sweep hand. I've had my eye on one of there for quite some time and pulled the trigger on Monday; it was on my wrist by Wednesday. Now I'm just waiting on some strap options that are currently in transit. I am extremely pleased and can't wait to use it in some 'amphibious operations' on the boat...


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Thanks everybody. I just went through all 15 pages of pure watch p0rns. Anyone in LA or OC willing to let me have a peek in person before I take the plunge on the interweb?


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's mine. Being Canadian I felt compelled to own one, even though its swiss made and says U.S. government.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

joseph80 said:


> Here's mine. Being Canadian I felt compelled to own one, even though its swiss made and says U.S. government.
> View attachment 1462168


It's still Canadian in spirit. Here's a pic of my SAR-D from July 1st last year.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

joseph80 said:


> Here's mine. Being Canadian I felt compelled to own one, even though its swiss made and says U.S. government.
> View attachment 1462168


Marathon is definitely Canadian, they're family owned (3rd generation if I'm not mistaken), not owned by a luxury conglomerate and they have great group of staff. Lots of history to the brand.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

According to Google maps they are a 31min drive away from me. I might check it out one time. Has anyone been there?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mebiuspower said:


> Marathon is definitely Canadian, they're family owned (3rd generation if I'm not mistaken), not owned by a luxury conglomerate and they have great group of staff. Lots of history to the brand.
> 
> View attachment 1462475


Ok I have to ask. That looks like the dash panel of an airplane. If so, which one? My Dad had a Luscombe (before I was born) and a Cesna 172F. Great fun for the old $100 hamburger run.

Have a great day,


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Ok I have to ask. That looks like the dash panel of an airplane. If so, which one? My Dad had a Luscombe (before I was born) and a Cesna 172F. Great fun for the old $100 hamburger run.
> 
> Have a great day,


Great question and good eyes, I think it was inside the cockpit of CT-114 Tutor. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm neither Canadian, Swiss or American and i was compelled to own one as well  
Mine's a 2008 though with sterile dial, no US Govt  had it 4 years and love it. Read so much before purchase about how well loved and respected these were, but i couldn't get my head around the price, not just going on the photos anyway, as nice as they were.
Anyway after finally got one i understood, these things are fantastic, virtually bomb proof, looks great on virtually any strap you stick it on and the build is solid to say the least.
They're expensive, yes,but worth it in my opinion, if you want a well built reliable solid good looking piece, and is suits your taste of course

Chris


----------



## Gordon Chong (Jan 26, 2014)

Discovered just over a year ago that the Marathon head office was just up the road from me. It's in a very nondescript commercial strip mall that doesn't do retail per se. However, the staff was willing to show me the requested watches and I did walk away with a Tsar and a Navigator. They charged me the price quoted on their website. It's nice to handle the watches in person but, with free delivery, it's not really worth going out of your way. I don't think hardly anyone walks in off the street and one of the first questions the woman who served me asked was "Are you military?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mebiuspower said:


> Great question and good eyes, I think it was inside the cockpit of CT-114 Tutor. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.)


My Dad flew for S.A.C. in the fifties. He piloted B-47's with nukes. Also had seat time in B-17 out of Japan while flying back to Guam.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Anyway after finally got one i understood, these things are fantastic, virtually bomb proof, looks great on virtually any strap you stick it on and the build is solid to say the least.
> They're expensive, yes,but worth it in my opinion, if you want a well built reliable solid good looking piece, and is suits your taste of course


Yes the TSAR/GSAR are very versatile, you can wear them with a suit (SS bracelet) to shorts and sandals (Nato/Zulu straps).

They're expensive if you compare to a Seiko diver, but not if you compare to other Swiss-made watches. If you have a loupe look at the dial close-up, quality is definitely there. I'm glad I got the new GSAR and I hardly wear my TSAR since.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I would kindly request your advice. 
I received yesterday a brand new TSAR 
I love it, great looks, built strong, all amazing. 
I was going through a "close" examination this morning and.... URGH!
Look how awfully off the second hand is:





































Now, I usually hate to be picky, but this is by FAR the worst in any watch I own, including some $100 beaters. 
I would like to request and exchange, the tsar is not exactly cheap and it was a relatively big financial effort for me, so while I don't expect perfection I think that this is a little too much. 
Do you think that would be an "abuse" on my part?
How does my tsar compare to others you own, is it common or unusual?
Thanks a lot in advance for your advice


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

It's the luck of the draw, but if it bothers you, then you should return/exchange it.

HTH


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my do everything watch, when I leave the others behind this one forges ahead. Mud, Rocks, Water and constant bumps, this thing is a tank. In my mind, no collection is complete without such a watch. I chose to have the U.S. Government on my dial because I served in the military proudly.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Changed from bracelet to NATO


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Trying out a watch winder for the first time to keep both autos up and running at all times


----------



## lycanthropejeff (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: GSAR owners*

*I figured I would add this lume shot to mix...*


----------



## mdinana (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Carson said:


> Thanks everybody. I just went through all 15 pages of pure watch p0rns. Anyone in LA or OC willing to let me have a peek in person before I take the plunge on the interweb?


I know this didn't get answered, and I know it's a few months later, but if you wait until I'm home in August you can come to OC and check out my TSAR.


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: GSAR owners*

Sorry to bump an old thread (mmm maybe not sorry xD)
Here is my awesome New 2010 GSAR that i received from Picklepossy for a great price. I threw on the Marathon grey camo strap because i love the rubber that marathon uses.
Its running about +14s a day but i believe it was a NOS watch so maybe it needs time to wear in?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Brett2444 said:


> Its running about +14s a day but i believe it was a NOS watch so maybe it needs time to wear in?


ETA movements can be kind of changeable. I have a bunch inside many different brands and most are pretty close to accurate.

My GSAR slowed down when I set it inside on a cool, shaded window sill here in the white north. Now it is closer to accurate even on the warm wrist. Cooling it a bit to like 40F seemed to do the trick.

Don't think it is NOS though, there is a good turnover in Marathons and I doubt a busy seller like pickle has any NOS from 2010. This is one of the ones with the Tritium tube on the second hand I picked up well used on f/29. It is terrific in the dark.


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: GSAR owners*

NOS or not it came in the box and looks brand new which is good enough for me!
I like the newer models dial with the more indicies between the seconds and the tritium second hand would be awesome, but there was a decent price difference beween getting the 2013 edition and the 2010 so i settled with the 2010


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Just to add that I do have and get NOS pieces. Hopefully that clears up everything.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: GSAR owners*



Brett2444 said:


> NOS or not it came in the box and looks brand new which is good enough for me!
> I like the newer models dial with the more indicies between the seconds and the tritium second hand would be awesome, but there was a decent price difference beween getting the 2013 edition and the 2010 so i settled with the 2010


Happy to see that your happy with your Marathon. Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## AGLeiby (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: GSAR owners*



wim mennink said:


> At work a Invicta pro diver 8926 with the Seiko NH35A movement
> or the Orient Mako , but once at home...........................
> View attachment 836488
> 
> ...


Wim - if I may be so bold...why NOT at work? 2 other divers mentioned. It's got to be the US Government marking right?

I see you are from the lovely Netherlands. I myself have been to Nijmegen and of course Amsterdam. Great people - the hallmark of any great Country. Cheers.

Great watch btw. I have one on the way and the 2 month back-order is intolerable.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi everyone. Have just recently acquired this beauty. It’s an awesome timepiece! Don’t let the net pics fool you. I have a 6.75sh wrist. it absolutely wears and looks smaller in reality. Heck, it actually looks smaller than my my Squale 20 Atmos classic ceramic for sone reason. 

Hope the pics below could help other prospective GSAR buyers.

Regards,
Ronin


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

This poor old GSAR is going into rehab... I just need to find some tritium hands, and it will be restored to its former glory...






​


----------



## Ghirardelli (Mar 27, 2019)

There is this post about Marathon GSAR for $775. How do I buy this watch? This guy SkinnyRogers wants PayPal, but I have no idea how to pay him and he is not replying to PM. What’s point of all this? Just to waste my time?


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)

I love my GSAR. I would say that it gets the most wrist time out of all my watches. My only one where I don't mind if it gets a few scars.


----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, I asked in "Straps & Bracelets" forum but "Nokie" gave me advice that I can ask here - so please, do you have some experience with Marathon Rubber One-Piece Strap?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/marathon-rubber-one-piece-strap-4929735.html

Thank you!


----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)

Edit: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi timeseaclock. Had the option to buy the one piece NATO (camo to be exact) when I purchased the SS bracelet. Had some doubt how it would fit in lug to lug though so I just didn’t order it. In addition, I felt that it may likewise make the GSAR a bit tall on my wrist and the whole material a bit stiff. These are just my own personal thoughts and impressions BTW. 

My experience with the OEM two piece rubber strap is awesome IMHO. Best one I had (they’re not to many). Awesome not too strong vanilla fragrance. I stuck it together in a box with my leather straps and just beat out the leather-man sweat smell out of them.

I might have it on a leather or seatbelt nato or Zulu from time to time.

As of to date my USMC GSAR is on the OEM USMC Bracelet. It’s quite a stunner on it. 

Hope you could share your experience and some pics on the OEM rubber nato. Thanks. Godspeed.


----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for your post!


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

My trip to Marathon in Concord, Ontario, Canada.






​
Yes, its big on me and I could care less! It's great to be a Canadian sporting a watch with national military heritage, let alone being able to drive 30 minutes to purchase it at their headquarters.

I arrived at around 1pm and was led into a small boardroom they use to greet walk-ins (they have no formal retail setup) and met with Joe Jung (branded lab coat and all) who patiently laid out the options I had selected and looked at a few others out of interest. I knew going in I was getting the JSAR maple for my son's military grad, but, I couldn't leave well enough alone, so, I decided to go for a JSAR maple myself as well. Joe was funny about it and asked me, what happens when you're standing side by side with your son wearing the same watch? I replied that I wasn't sure and we both wondered if it was like two ladies showing up to the same party in the same dress?... told him I'd burn that bridge when I came to it, lol. I think you end up with two cool watch dudes rather than just one. YMMV.

Joe and the staff were very gracious. They said most of what they get is mail-order or contract delivery and its special when they get a customer come down to the location, and they quite enjoy it.

The straps that come with the watch were the plain flat ones and he offered up a switch for any of the other rubber ones so I swapped to the carbon fiber pattern ones - vanilla and all. I also asked about that vanilla smell and what that is all about. He laughed and said they get that question quite a lot and the truth is, it is an oil additive they impregnate the rubber with to keep it soft and to prevent cracking - it just happens to smell like it does.

Here is a collage of trip shots from today...






​
P.S. There are military, fire, police and EMS discounts, just show your ID and they will accommodate you. All I can say is the discount leaves anything you'd find online pre-owned, in the dust.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## -Kc- (Apr 19, 2019)

Sounds like a really great experience! Wish Canada wasn't so far away (I'm in Florida), would love to visit their factory.



Firecrow911 said:


> My trip to Marathon in Concord, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> View attachment 14105843​
> Yes, its big on me and I could care less! It's great to be a Canadian sporting a watch with national military heritage, let alone being able to drive 30 minutes to purchase it at their headquarters.
> ...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

It's good to see this thread revived with all of these great Marathons. Here's my May 2006.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Trailer lume... it's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Not wishing to hijack the thread, I have a new TSAR so comments are TSAR related, but general enough to substitute GSAR when you see TSAR.

It's interesting the size of Marathon TSAR/GSAR/JSAR itches. I Have about a 6.8" wrist and just bought a TSAR. Coming from a 43mm watch (with the bezel internal so all watch face), the TSAR with the external Bezel looks to me very small. I posted on WUS and the general consensus was that the watch was a perfect fit and it is just 'me' that needs getting used to 'it.'

I did not go for the JSAR because, even though my wrists are flat and I can wear a larger watch than the actual circumference suggests, That 47mm chunk of steel is probably a bit big (and I prefer the TSAR/GSAR hands). I guess my only regret is that I could not try the JSAR before buying the smaller watch. It looks just fine on your wrist, not at all overwhelming, but I wasn't prepared to take the risk on a 6.8" wrist even if flat.I'm not sure how the JSAR would have gone on a NATO although I see plenty of pics, so probably OK.

Now personal preference. I have the bracelet, but I'm not into bracelets (I might be in the future). The Rubber is also unworn. I put the watch straight on a 5 ring ZULU. I've purchased several 5 Ring ZULUs and G10/NATOs (really cheap (like $1.82 a strap) not arrived yet, they 'looked' OK, but not expecting miracles, just something so I can try out some different colours without spending a couple of hundred bucks), just to see how they look, but lately on my other watch I'm wearing a NATO and really like it. There is something about that second layer of strap that appeals to me, but hey, that's just me.

And Mandatory pic (pretend it says 'Automatic')......


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is my new GSAR. Took a while to track a used one down in the UK, but finally managed it.

Posted it in the pictures thread before I discovered this one:


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

The GSAR is one of my favorite watches I have and over the years it has changed unlike the straps, keep switching it up! 
If you like divers Id u urge you to check them out.
They have a uniue design and are the only watch i get compliments on.


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

The GSAR is one of my favorite watches I have and over the years it has changed unlike the straps, keep switching it up! 
If you like divers Id u urge you to check them out.
They have a uniue design and are the only watch i get compliments on.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Grey maple GSAR









Love them both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

If the black one came in a 44 or 45 I’d buy one now. I really like everything about them, but it’s just too small on my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

LHD Grey Maple


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Knoc said:


> LHD Grey Maple


That looks just damn fantastic. :-!
Who do you have to know or kill to get this one?

"US Govt" text and the 4:30 (white) date windows are always my Marathon deal breakers.
Black is so much better. No Date would be perfection.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> That looks just damn fantastic. :-!
> Who do you have to know or kill to get this one?
> 
> "US Govt" text and the 4:30 (white) date windows are always my Marathon deal breakers.
> Black is so much better. No Date would be perfection.


Thanks dude. It was a mod done by WilsonWatchWorks. 
Ive had 3 marathons and wanted the grey maple for some time.
Decided it was a keeper and made it mine with the destro mod.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Knoc said:


> LHD Grey Maple
> 
> View attachment 14977649


Love it, Destro looks great!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

USMC









SAR-D


















MSAR









GSAR


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Usually wear this on a NATO, the rubber is just too long for my 6.75" wrist; mail call today from a recent DROP purchase of the Martu leather strap, just realized I bought/been wearing this for about a year now


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi GSAR owners.

I got my 1st mechanical watch a few weeks back and I'm eyeing up the GSAR very heavily.

My "gateway" watch is the Seiko SNGZ15J1. I wanted to see how I would like the day to day of a mechanical and how the 42mm size would fit on my smaller wrist (somewhere between 6.5 and 6.75).

Needless to say Ii'm loving the watch so far and looking forward to getting a GSAR soon. The question is based on how the SNGZ fits me will the 41mm work well for me? It's hard to tell from photos. I like that there is a 36mm option but I'm thinking that might be too small and it also limits the strap choices.

Here's a photo of the SNGZ on my wrist. Tell me what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

I've never seen one of these in the metal. Does the rehaut widen/flare up towards the bezel?


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Knoc said:


> LHD Grey Maple
> 
> View attachment 14977649


Wow, this one is sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice strap? What brand is that?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

britabroad said:


> Nice strap? What brand is that?


A Barton Elite silicone. I believe they call this color pumpkin orange or something like that.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: GSAR owners*



cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Anybody else think a release of a polar GSAR coming soon ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi everyone! 

My GSAR is on order! Pics to come soon!

Does anyone know a tool-less micro adjust claps that works well withe the Marathon bracelet? 

Thanks!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

jtp0615 said:


> Anybody else think a release of a polar GSAR coming soon ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they have a teaser on their Instagram page.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9r_HfXHu5p/


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Knoc said:


> I think they have a teaser on their Instagram page.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9r_HfXHu5p/


Yes ! Hope to see some nice intro pricing ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Just in. I'll be sending to Wilson WW for black date wheel soon!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^
Nice!
I had him do a destro config on my Grey Maple.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Too bad a polar full size GSAR wasn’t released 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Knoc said:


> ^
> Nice!
> I had him do a destro config on my Grey Maple.


What's the destro config?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Shake and bake










Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

^^ ahhhhh. Cool! Is the point of that mod to help with wearing the watch lower? Less crown digging into your hand?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Nickbee said:


> ^^ ahhhhh. Cool! Is the point of that mod to help with wearing the watch lower? Less crown digging into your hand?


Nah - i just like the way a destro looks.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Knoc said:


> Shake and bake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!!Looks great ... I was planning to do the same with my TSAR!!


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Double Post!!


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

derekdeadend said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm digging my medium too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

One from 2005 ... just back from a service at IWW ... thanks Jack










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

In leather for Sunday...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Ishtar (May 10, 2020)

The small one !  
Awesome watch, love this sturdiness, her incredible no concession look... 









Envoyé de mon BBB100-2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

I got some photos from Chris at Wilson Watch Works. The black date wheel looks perfect with this version of the watch!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking bad ass dude. Chris does awesome work.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I've owned several GSARs in past years and picked up this pre-owned one last month. The bracelet is so nice, I can't imagine wearing it on anything else. Full size looks like a medium on my wrist.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> I've owned several GSARs in past years and picked up this pre-owned one last month. The bracelet is so nice, I can't imagine wearing it on anything else. Full size looks like a medium on my wrist.


Nailed it. They have an absolute well dialed in bracelet.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Agree the Marathon bracelet is one of the best. My SAR has never been on anything else. The only improvement would be a ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Paul Ramon said:


> The only improvement would be a ratcheting clasp.


Is there an aftermarket quick adjust clasp that works with the GSAR bracelet?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Nickbee said:


> Is there an aftermarket quick adjust clasp that works with the GSAR bracelet?


I've looked but haven't found one yet.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Elastic strap










Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Knoc said:


> Elastic strap


which one?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Nickbee said:


> which one?


https://www.travelhomeseries.com/shop

A softer alternative to Erika's straps.


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone know if Marathon sells half links for their brackets? 


I got my GSAR sized up today. I removed two links from each side and will the micro adjust at the "longest" position the watch fits decent. But I as I get outside on this humid day I'm realizing that I would like one more micro adjust that I don't have. If I could put a half link on if would put the micro adjust right in the center of the available holes.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Slightly better pic of my 2005 GSAR on it's original rubber ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Nickbee said:


> Does anyone know if Marathon sells half links for their brackets?
> 
> I got my GSAR sized up today. I removed two links from each side and will the micro adjust at the "longest" position the watch fits decent. But I as I get outside on this humid day I'm realizing that I would like one more micro adjust that I don't have. If I could put a half link on if would put the micro adjust right in the center of the available holes.


That's a tough one man. Dont recall hearing if they make half links.


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^The grey maple is my favorite gsar


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m so interested in one of these, but I’m confused about pricing. Looking at the website at the 41mm automatic models. As a good Canadian, I’m loving the grey maple leaf. But is there really a $300 difference between that model and the unmarked one? Am I missing something? Help me out o’ experienced Marathonists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

The government/sterile dial are the same price. Any other markings you pay extra. The USMC version, the same watch, is $200 more. Anthracite and grey Maple $300 more. What the market will bear (sp). 

Dealers always seem to have several hundred off the RRP, but expect to pay more for the non-standard versions.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Had a bit of time deciding either to take the sterile or USMC version sometime back. I ended up picking the latter. Bought its OEM bracelet as well. To be honest, I don’t think you will go wrong with either one. It’s a heck of a watch for the money and an absolute strap monster. Had it on leathers, rubber straps, staib mesh, shark mesh, etc. and works. It’s something you won’t get to see in anyone’s wrist too often. Sharing across old wristys below. Cheers GSAR bros!


----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)

RoRoPa said:


> I'm loving the grey maple leaf. But is there really a $300 difference between that model and the unmarked one?


Assuming I didn't buy a grey maple and then realized in a month that I really would prefer the maple edition I would lose the $300 easily in depreciation if I tried to sell the regular GSAR to "upgrade". So with that in mind and the fact (opinion) that the grey maple is the most balanced and aesthetic dialed watch Marathon have probably ever made it was an easy choice. Also from a patriotic Canadian standpoint I love how restrained and unassuming the monochromatic design is over the previous red maple'd dialed watches. Very appropriate.

(Also at the time I bought it it came with the bracelet, which is superb.)


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Nickbee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My GSAR is on order! Pics to come soon!
> 
> ...


Any update, how do you like it?


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Got mine brand new from Marathon 8 days ago.By far the most expensive watch I've ever owned.It's been to the beach 3 times and to a 3 alarm multi unit structure fire...so far....perfect.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

rock strongo said:


> Got mine brand new from Marathon 8 days ago.By far the most expensive watch I've ever owned.It's been to the beach 3 times and to a 3 alarm multi unit structure fire...so far....perfect.
> View attachment 15330192


Congrats and great choice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

rock strongo said:


> Got mine brand new from Marathon 8 days ago.By far the most expensive watch I've ever owned.It's been to the beach 3 times and to a 3 alarm multi unit structure fire...so far....perfect.


Welcome to the ruckus dude


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Knoc said:


> Welcome to the ruckus dude
> 
> View attachment 15330282


If I had been a bit more patience I would have bought this one...absolutely love the maple leaf. I just couldn't wait. That's a fantastic picture


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Knoc said:


> Welcome to the ruckus dude
> 
> View attachment 15330282


Your crown is on the other side...mind if I ask how?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

rock strongo said:


> If I had been a bit more patience I would have bought this one...absolutely love the maple leaf. I just couldn't wait. That's a fantastic picture


I had 2 gsars before this and never kept them.
I had wanted the GREY Maple ever since it was first announced. 
Patiently waited about 6 months or so for one to come up pre-owned. 
This was a destro mod done by Wilson Watch Works. 
I can definitely say that this one is a keeper.


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Knoc said:


> I had 2 gsars before this and never kept them.
> I had wanted the GREY Maple ever since it was first announced.
> Patiently waited about 6 months or so for one to come up pre-owned.
> This was a destro mod done by Wilson Watch Works.
> I can definitely say that this one is a keeper.


Ah, got it. I really like that look, once everything settles down and the mail gets back to normal I may reach out to them. Wouldn't wanna send it off right now and not have it for 3 months


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

rock strongo said:


> Ah, got it. I really like that look, once everything settles down and the mail gets back to normal I may reach out to them. Wouldn't wanna send it off right now and not have it for 3 months


You can have the mod done by any competent watchmaker. If you've got a little experience with watch tinkering/modding you could pull it off yourself.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

rock strongo said:


> Ah, got it. I really like that look, once everything settles down and the mail gets back to normal I may reach out to them. Wouldn't wanna send it off right now and not have it for 3 months


It will not take Chris 3 months, more like a week or so. With shipping to and fro...maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

parsig9 said:


> It will not take Chris 3 months, more like a week or so. With shipping to and fro...maybe 2 weeks.


Oh no...sorry, I mean the shipping would take forever. Canada post is so backed up. My wife ordered soap from a Canadian company and it shipped from Ontario and it took 6 weeks.


----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my custom TSAR (apologies for low quality pic). Congratulations they are great watches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

rock strongo said:


> Got mine brand new from Marathon 8 days ago.By far the most expensive watch I've ever owned.It's been to the beach 3 times and to a 3 alarm multi unit structure fire...so far....perfect.
> View attachment 15330192


Nice and congratulations! Welcome to Marathon! Enjoy!


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Colmustard86 said:


> Nice and congratulations! Welcome to Marathon! Enjoy!


Thanks, just put it on an Isofrane...this will be my forever strap I think


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Porch vibes









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

my jim madrid 12hr bezel 2011 contract TSAR is still kicking. it does need to go back to marathon for a reseal on the next battery change tho.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So have had it for 5 days and love it! It is the Arctic MSAR. I was nervous about the smaller version as I have both a TSAR and GSAR in regular 41mm size and I have 7 2/5 inch wrists but this thing is sweet!
So yeah its smaller than the 41mm and at first you see it but as I wear it the difference becomes less noticeable and the advantages of its size shine!

For instance, with its smaller size I sometimes forget I am wearing it as it does not touch my wrist at all and is not getting snagged so much on things.

As a tool it is really great. Full 300 meter iso rated, tritum illumination, sapphire crystal and very easy to read dial. This is purpose built and delivers on performance.

So question is not whether this size is too small for a big guy but are you man enough to out your ego to the side and wear a straight tool that is not in the way but there and easy to use when needed?

with that said if they make a 41mm version I will probably pick it up also as I have a problem lol!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has tried the new Marathon Natos? They have an all black one and a Bond one. Wanna try one but they’re a bit on the pricey side.
Thanks


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

It's the tsar but I love it!


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

TSARs rock man, I have one and a MSAR, just sold a GSAR because three was probably too much.
The TSAR is a nice piece of kit!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fall days









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Colmustard86 said:


> View attachment 15380147
> View attachment 15380152
> View attachment 15380156
> 
> ...


That is so sweet, I have a Gsar which I think fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly so its interesting that the smaller sie fits your bigger wrist.

I wish i could see the Artic in the metal before purchasing as I wont in this case buy without seeing it first

Do you think its less tooly than the bigger black versions? Or just a smaller white dial version..not sure yet if I can justify two similar watches.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

I get what you are saying. I feel that they are both as much if a tool as the other, only size difference. I do prefer
my standard size one but when I want a tritium watch that can still take a beating but yet be out of the way, I like the smaller size.
There is no wrong answer. Sure it is small but it is very legible.
Keep us posted.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Colmustard86 said:


> I get what you are saying. I feel that they are both as much if a tool as the other, only size difference. I do prefer
> my standard size one but when I want a tritium watch that can still take a beating but yet be out of the way, I like the smaller size.
> There is no wrong answer. Sure it is small but it is very legible.
> Keep us posted.


Im considering either the Artic or the Omega Seamaster 300M white dial.

Both divers so the same watch, right? lol - The Omega is NO tool watch. well not on my salary!

Watch collecting is a sick addiction, I will soon be pairing down my collection selling all but my GSAR <$1000 dollar collection.

Suddenly I NEED a white dial, which I have never wanted, got as far as the Sarb 033 but never white? WTF


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Here it is on wrist today!


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Absolute love my arctic MSAR. I have a 7" wrist and love the size. Has me completely reevaluating what I consider a good size for my wrist. The new bracelet with the maple leaf is incoming!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

RoRoPa said:


> Absolute love my arctic MSAR. I have a 7" wrist and love the size. Has me completely reevaluating what I consider a good size for my wrist. The new bracelet with the maple leaf is incoming!
> View attachment 15597513


Oh good for you man! You will be very happy when the bracelet arrives. Everyone will attest that the quality is superb and so comfortable.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Congratulations! The bracelet does really make the whole package even better! Glad you like it! Love mine!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

On elastic strap









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Firecrow911 said:


> On elastic strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a shot like this before, nice strap and lume....congrats Sir


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Fall days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this look - can you tell me what strap you have ?? I also have that GSAR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

jtp0615 said:


> Love this look - can you tell me what strap you have ?? I also have that GSAR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid man.
It's from my buddy site:









Metallic Premium Elastic | travelhomeseries


20 mm (lug to lug) Comfortable comes first with premium elastic nylon for all wrist size. From 6” to 8.25” wrist size. Adjustable floater All straps comes in separate packaging. Comes in three colours Black, Blue and Metallic Grey




www.travelhomeseries.com





Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Solid man.
> It's from my buddy site:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man ! I'll have to pick one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

How did you get a lumed bezel? Thats sweet!


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Colmustard86 said:


> How did you get a lumed bezel? Thats sweet!


It was a project watch I completed from another member over in the BSH thread. The tritium tubes were depleted and replaced with tubular lume and the bezel modified using lume paint, giving the watch a whole new life and look.

Older Marathons that are out of production are expensive to service in that they are basically replaced as a service for 3/4s cost. These make great mod project platforms.

I recently picked up a 2005 TSAR and the tritium is almost depleted. Marathon will replace the whole watch for $600CAD. Not sure its worth it for fresh lume as the movement is fine. Might give it the same treatment, dunno yet.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

britabroad said:


> Never seen a shot like this before, nice strap and lume....congrats Sir


The strap is an elastic 'paratrooper' single-pass from cheapernatostraps dot com, very inexpensive and a nice option for when you're not in the mood for a bracelet. The added bonus is this version has the luminous stripe down the center which goes well with the watch head lume. It is very comfortable.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Firecrow911 said:


> It was a project watch I completed from another member over in the BSH thread. The tritium tubes were depleted and replaced with tubular lume and the bezel modified using lume paint, giving the watch a whole new life and look.
> 
> Older Marathons that are out of production are expensive to service in that they are basically replaced as a service for 3/4s cost. These make great mod project platforms.
> 
> ...


Years ago guys were getting the inexpensive composite navigators and using the dial and hands out of those to freshen up their aging G/TSAR tubes. Not sure if that's still something that people are doing or if the dials are even the right size anymore.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Replaced the vanilla-scented rubber with shark mesh.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

***** said:


> Years ago guys were getting the inexpensive composite navigators and using the dial and hands out of those to freshen up their aging G/TSAR tubes. Not sure if that's still something that people are doing or if the dials are even the right size anymore.


I thought of that too but I've gotten no definitive information on what models would fit - would be a bit of a crapshoot, unless someone here can help?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love GSAR's

SAR/USMC/MSAR


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

tommy_boy said:


> Replaced the vanilla-scented rubber with shark mesh.


Nice mesh, wheres it from?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

britabroad said:


> Nice mesh, wheres it from?


Yeah, it's almost as tough as the watch!

I have five shark mesh bracelets. I used to buy them from Bill Jean (wjean) on eBay, but I don't know if he's still selling there.

Strapcode is always reliable, but a bit more expensive than several eBay sellers such as watch-strap-heaven (they sell for under $35. Bill was closer to $50)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


That looks good. Thumbs up!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

My 2005, getting dim but legible in the dark dark. Bracelet is a bit wonky from when it pulled apart years ago during a fall, hooked it on some catwalk railing. Hard to part with, may just end up sending it in for the 'replacement service'


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

It has character and I like that


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> That looks good. Thumbs up!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

dan360 said:


> My 2005, getting dim but legible in the dark dark. Bracelet is a bit wonky from when it pulled apart years ago during a fall, hooked it on some catwalk railing. Hard to part with, may just end up sending it in for the 'replacement service'
> 
> View attachment 15631502


Do it! It's only 160.00 bucks for new dial and handset.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

wheelbuilder said:


> Do it! It's only 160.00 bucks for new dial and handset.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


From Marathon?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

***** said:


> From Marathon?


Yes. I called them earlier this year. You have to ship watch to them. Down time was not too long it didn't sound like.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

New owner here. I’ve been on the lookout for a solid tool diver to replace my small collection and return to being a one watch guy. I remember looking at the GSAR briefly when browsing NATO straps on the old CountyComm site. Was recently very tempted by the Tudor Pelagos but just can’t justify that level of coin on my wrist. So my new Grey Maple GSAR is en route direct from the factory and I noticed that the tracking shows it passed through none other than Basel. Unless it had a fondue on the way, can you get more Swiss than that?!?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Diver Dan said:


> New owner here. I've been on the lookout for a solid tool diver to replace my small collection and return to being a one watch guy. I remember looking at the GSAR briefly when browsing NATO straps on the old CountyComm site. Was recently very tempted by the Tudor Pelagos but just can't justify that level of coin on my wrist. So my new Grey Maple GSAR is en route direct from the factory and I noticed that the tracking shows it passed through none other than Basel. Unless it had a fondue on the way, can you get more Swiss than that?!?


Right on dude. You'll dig the grey maple


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Knoc said:


> Right on dude. You'll dig the grey maple


That looks like a blue bezel, is it a trick of the light or a mod?

Looks amazing either way


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

britabroad said:


> That looks like a blue bezel, is it a trick of the light or a mod?
> 
> Looks amazing either way


Thanks man. It's just the lighting. Right on

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

New GSAR arrived today. Wow...by far the finest engineered and most substantial watch I’ve ever worn. Any doubts that the 41mm would be too large were instantly dispelled. It actually appears to wear a fraction smaller than the Seiko turtle on my 6.75” flattish wrist. Its crystal clear legibility stands out straight away and the grey maple leaf is quite subtle. I can’t quite make out the inner set of 24 hr numbers without my glasses but then I’ll likely be wearing them when working at night anyway.

Haven’t had time to resize the bracelet yet, so it’s temporarily on a trimmed isofrane clone until I can get a second set of precision screwdrivers. A few new 20mm zulu straps are also on their way for general duties as I only have 18 and 22mm on hand.

Really looking forward to this becoming a robust primary tool watch for years to come. Thanks to all participants in this forum for sharing your findings.


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

I really like the bracelet. The watch is great on everything, but I think the bracelet is the best. Hopefully you get the screwdrivers soon!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Duty calls. 
On a Maratac Ti zulu.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

As a point of interest I emailed Marathon customer service for replacement bracelet pins and screws and they do sell them. If anyone is missing any screws just reach out to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

The GSAR does also dress up nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Jake Reeves has just posted an outstanding review of the GSAR on his youtube channel


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Going against the grain on a sand Maratac zulu.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's mine...and my lady Akita, Kilo.....


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if the GSAR is the same size and wears like a Helm Komodo and/or Deep Blue Daylight 41 Tritdiver?
I had the Komodo and thought it wore smaller than I hoped for---I'd rather not throw money at the GSAR if it wears the same. Advice welcomed---thanks!


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

juskiewrx said:


> Can anyone tell me if the GSAR is the same size and wears like a Helm Komodo and/or Deep Blue Daylight 41 Tritdiver?
> I had the Komodo and thought it wore smaller than I hoped for---I'd rather not throw money at the GSAR if it wears the same. Advice welcomed---thanks!


The GSAR is advertised as 41mm vs the Komodo at 40mm _(which you already had)_; if I were to place the black bezel back on my Komodo it would look pretty close to the same size as my GSAR. To me the white dial/chapter ring makes the Komodo look bigger, it is slightly taller. I love 'em/wear 'em both though I tend to wear the GSAR more due to those tritium tubes and the ETA movement in mine is very accurate 

I do like how the Komodo's lugs curve more than the GSAR though the bezel on the GSAR is easier to grip, here are some comparison shots for you...BTW I saw a snippet where the GSAR will be coming out with a white dial soon


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes. Looks like we'll finally be getting a 41mm Arctic GSAR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Will be picking up!


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

toxophilus said:


> The GSAR is advertised as 41mm vs the Komodo at 40mm _(which you already had)_; if I were to place the black bezel back on my Komodo it would look pretty close to the same size as my GSAR. To me the white dial/chapter ring makes the Komodo look bigger, it is slightly taller. I love 'em/wear 'em both though I tend to wear the GSAR more due to those tritium tubes and the ETA movement in mine is very accurate
> 
> I do like how the Komodo's lugs curve more than the GSAR though the bezel on the GSAR is easier to grip, here are some comparison shots for you...BTW I saw a snippet where the GSAR will be coming out with a white dial soon


Thanks for the shots and your thoughts. They both look very close in size and wearability---which unfortunately won't work for me. If only the GSAR were 42mm...


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

juskiewrx said:


> Thanks for the shots and your thoughts. They both look very close in size and wearability---which unfortunately won't work for me. If only the GSAR were 42mm...


They make a Jumbo Day/Date at 46 mm, then a Medium GSAR at 36 mm either side of the Goldilocks 41mm size. The proportions across all three size variants seem to have been very well managed by Marathon.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Got this email today!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep. It looks good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

Got the email too, wondering whether to purchase the white and sell the black for a change of pace?
Be an easier decision if it could be seen in the metal
Biggest obstacle to purchase is the black is my most worn watch. (Mon to Fri work watch, my adventure (not really adventure) watch on my road trips, beach or mountians and hikes or a more unsavory part of town

Decisions decisions

I should say no as Im saving for another watch, most likely a seamaster 300m white or globemaster white......I used to hate white?

? this hobby is too addictive - What do you think buy or decline? I cannot have two Gsar''s though


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

I plan on picking it up, and I already have a gsar and a arctic msar lol


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So thought this would be fun with the snow and bright sun. A TSAR and a arctic MSAR auto side beside out in the snow and on the hood of a jeep. Do you think the white is more visible? Remember too its a smaller dial. Also it appears that the larger TSAR bezel may have blocked a little direct sun. But still with all the snow you need sunglasses out right now!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Colmustard86 said:


> So thought this would be fun with the snow and bright sun. A TSAR and a arctic MSAR auto side beside out in the snow and on the hood of a jeep. Do you think the white is more visible? Remember too its a smaller dial. Also it appears that the larger TSAR bezel may have blocked a little direct sun. But still with all the snow you need sunglasses out right now!
> View attachment 15722951
> View attachment 15722954


Nice. The white dial itself is definitely more readily visible, but the legibility of the TSAR (hands against dial) remains easier to read at a glance imo.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> Yep. It looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still not a fan of the white dial but that red seconds hand is da bomb!


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

That Arctic dial looks fantastic in the snow. I just got my first Marathon last week, GSAR auto with US govt dial. I’m an old Navy vet and so I went for the US dial. Beautiful watch in a tank sort of way.


----------



## britabroad (Jan 21, 2020)

els4 said:


> That Arctic dial looks fantastic in the snow. I just got my first Marathon last week, GSAR auto with US govt dial. I'm an old Navy vet and so I went for the US dial. Beautiful watch in a tank sort of way.


Congrats its a true tool watch that doesnt look like anything else


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Great interview with Mitchell Wein of Marathon on the Worn & Wound podcast recently. He gives a lot of insight into the company background, connection with Switzerland, development of the Navigator ( actually tested at low atm pressure, rather than high pressure as most divers are) and especially the stringent testing regime at Marathon. A highly recommended listen!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Diver Dan said:


> Great interview with Mitchell Wein of Marathon on the Worn & Wound podcast recently. He gives a lot of insight into the company background, connection with Switzerland, development of the Navigator ( actually tested at low atm pressure, rather than high pressure as most divers are) and especially the stringent testing regime at Marathon. A highly recommended listen!


^ this

It was one of the best interviews I've heard recently. I've got the black dialled GSAR, but after hearing him talk about the new white dialled one I became even more interested in picking this one up as well.

Edit: grammar


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My Tank-tough-as-nails USMC GSAR.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> ^ this
> 
> It was one of the best interviews I've heard recently. I've got the black dialled GSAR, but after hearing him talk about the new white dialled one I became even more interested in picking this one up as well.
> 
> Edit: grammar


Hmmm, a trio of GSARs in black, arctic and anthracite would make an extremely formidable combo...


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

I am hoping we one day see a sale on the Arctic GSAR. I have the grey maple and standard us gov GSARs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ordered and received the Arctic 41mm gsar and like it tons! I think it is my favorite watch now! Here it is next to my 41mm tsar and 36mm arctic msar.


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Colmustard86 said:


> Ordered and received the Arctic 41mm gsar and like it tons! I think it is my favorite watch now! Here it is next to my 42mm tsar and 36mm arctic msar.


Nice, does the new gsar replace your msar now? I just got an msar in and it feels small even though I have a smaller wrist than you.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Love my GSAR. Sold my Pelagos and picked this up and have zero regrets. The size/weight/balance is perfect.

Only gripes are I wish the hour & minute hands weren't so similar in length. Also it seems my bezel is misprinted so it appears misaligned. At this price point I have a hard time with this.

Other than that I love it. It spent 2 weeks surfing, swimming and being beat up by sand and kids at the beach. It's still good to go.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Aoi said:


> Nice, does the new gsar replace your msar now? I just got an msar in and it feels small even though I have a smaller wrist than you.


It does not replace, I just have a serious liking of the marathon divers lol! I do prefer the standard large size as I have a 7 1/2" wrist but I like the smaller one for when I want that robustness without the size.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Battling the Corona downunder..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Strap change for spring


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

It's a bad mamma jamma.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Early morning


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>



Really diggin the orange strap combo. 







Diver Dan said:


> Strap change for spring
> View attachment 16186759



The grey maple is another great combo.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Here's what the Red Maple JSAR looks like with orange. The end loops came off a black Marathon strap.

*







*


----------



## I_like_divers (Oct 24, 2021)

Anyone who has the bracelet, is it worth the price of a scurfa diver one?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I_like_divers said:


> Anyone who has the bracelet, is it worth the price of a scurfa diver one?


Can't answer the worth question but it is a great bracelet. High quality, super tight tolerance, and good articulation. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I_like_divers said:


> Anyone who has the bracelet, is it worth the price of a scurfa diver one?


I have a JDD but basically the same bracelet but 22mm. Nicely made and finished but a stamped clasp. I got mine with the watch so at the time it cost much less than buying it separately, plus 30% off that total. Marathon should be having another sale coming up. I feel it's worth it because it fits the watch so well and makes it look so good.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I_like_divers said:


> Anyone who has the bracelet, is it worth the price of a scurfa diver one?


I bought my GSAR in the bracelet and then later purchased the rubber strap. It basically stays on the bracelet. The bracelet is also different from a Rolex and Omega, so it’s not playing copycat.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## I_like_divers (Oct 24, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> Can't answer the worth question but it is a great bracelet. High quality, super tight tolerance, and good articulation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


Cool. It was a serious question, believe it or not. A Scurfa Diver One is literally $1.63 more than the bracelet (at the current exchange rate). I always end up selling most of my watches if I accumulate a whole bunch (but never my TSAR) so I'm hesitant to buy another one, but I've been eyeing the Diver One after reading all the rave reviews here, and even more so after discovering a leaky bezel on a watch earlier today.

Adding a new strap can make a watch feel new again so I might just get the bracelet, but $250 for a watch accessory will always give me indigestion lol.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

New GSAR. Awesome daily watch.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

heyBJK said:


>


Is that bezel insert ceramic?


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Rubber strap that smells like Cavendish tobacco on mine. Very comfortable


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

DiveFirstCoast said:


> Is that bezel insert ceramic?


No. To my knowledge, all bezel inserts on Marathon steel watches are aluminum.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Off the bracelet for a change











LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Taliesin58 (12 mo ago)

For those who ordered via mail, were there any special markings about radioactivity on the package?


----------



## jpet1919 (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't think my GSAR had any markings but I ordered it back in 2016. I was deployed and in Kuwait and it made it through their strict mail system and onto base, so shouldn't be an issue elsewhere. I ordered from Marathon directly.


----------



## Taliesin58 (12 mo ago)

jpet1919 said:


> I don't think my GSAR had any markings but I ordered it back in 2016. I was deployed and in Kuwait and it made it through their strict mail system and onto base, so shouldn't be an issue elsewhere. I ordered from Marathon directly.


Great, thanks. APO is exactly the reason I was asking.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love mine!


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Arctic today


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

Odd that this thread should come up to the top, I've had mine for over 10 years and just sent it to Marathon to have the dial and hands replaced (tritium is dead) and have it serviced. It still keeps perfect time but I figure it's about time, and also the stem comes unscrewed from itself when I try to set the watch. I could just loctite it myself but I figure after ~12 years it's time for a CLA.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

N8N said:


> Odd that this thread should come up to the top, I've had mine for over 10 years and just sent it to Marathon to have the dial and hands replaced (tritium is dead) and have it serviced. It still keeps perfect time but I figure it's about time, and also the stem comes unscrewed from itself when I try to set the watch. I could just loctite it myself but I figure after ~12 years it's time for a CLA.


I have used them for service on my TSAR and they were fantastic. Hope you get yours back soon, seems like your watch has provided good service.


----------



## Taliesin58 (12 mo ago)

N8N said:


> Odd that this thread should come up to the top, I've had mine for over 10 years and just sent it to Marathon to have the dial and hands replaced (tritium is dead) and have it serviced. It still keeps perfect time but I figure it's about time, and also the stem comes unscrewed from itself when I try to set the watch. I could just loctite it myself but I figure after ~12 years it's time for a CLA.


How much is the service?


----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)

Man, I love the look of those! One day perhaps. It just ticks all the boxes for me: no nonsense looks, excellent construction, looks great on a variety of straps. One day...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

N8N said:


> Odd that this thread should come up to the top, I've had mine for over 10 years and just sent it to Marathon to have the dial and hands replaced (tritium is dead) and have it serviced. It still keeps perfect time but I figure it's about time, and also the stem comes unscrewed from itself when I try to set the watch. I could just loctite it myself but I figure after ~12 years it's time for a CLA.



If you don’t mind sharing could you provide costs of service and what they did? Did they replace the vials or dial and hands?


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> If you don’t mind sharing could you provide costs of service and what they did? Did they replace the vials or dial and hands?


Marathon has a great menu on their website. Watch Maintenance & Repair Services

$60 for hand replacement. 
$100 for dial.
Must get full service done @ $275

$435 for 12 years of use? Not too shabby.


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> If you don’t mind sharing could you provide costs of service and what they did? Did they replace the vials or dial and hands?


I didn't get a firm quote, but they are going to replace the dial and hands. I couldn't find anyone to do just the vials without shipping overseas and I just don't have the time to take on a new project/learn a new skill right now as fun as that would be.



brdl04 said:


> Marathon has a great menu on their website. Watch Maintenance & Repair Services
> 
> $60 for hand replacement.
> $100 for dial.
> ...


That sounds right, I will follow up when I know for sure. And in one way you're right, but in another, the whole watch IIRC was in the neighborhood of $900 when I bought it, including bracelet, unless my memory is playing tricks on me. However, if it comes back like new save for a little wabi-sabi then I guess I can expect another ~10 years out of it before the lume dies again.


----------



## jpet1919 (Oct 6, 2021)

Having purchased my GSAR in 2016, I think it's getting close to the time to send it back in for re-lume. Part of me wants to save that money and put it towards a new JDD though, to have the day on the dial. Choices, choices....


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone get the email saying something new in the SAR line is coming? Who else is excited?!


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

My guess is MSAR quartz without the cog logo but maybe something new?


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Maybe a 41mm Arctic quartz too? Since at the moment the 41mm is auto only. Would like to see a GMT.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

From the looks of it, its Quartz. You can tell by the one line of text under the hands and the seconds track. 

Probably a 41MM ARCTIC TSAR


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Colmustard86 said:


> Maybe a 41mm Arctic quartz too? Since at the moment the 41mm is auto only. Would like to see a GMT.


a gsar sized (or smaller) gmt with canada flag logo.. _chef's kiss_


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

N8N said:


> I didn't get a firm quote, but they are going to replace the dial and hands. I couldn't find anyone to do just the vials without shipping overseas and I just don't have the time to take on a new project/learn a new skill right now as fun as that would be.
> 
> ...
> 
> That sounds right, I will follow up when I know for sure. And in one way you're right, but in another, the whole watch IIRC was in the neighborhood of $900 when I bought it, including bracelet, unless my memory is playing tricks on me. However, if it comes back like new save for a little wabi-sabi then I guess I can expect another ~10 years out of it before the lume dies again.


So my watch finally made it to Marathon, and here is what I was told



> Standard service $275.00 USD
> New crown and tube $75.00 USD
> Shipping $29.95 USD
> 
> ...


The new crown and tube was because the stem would unscrew itself whenever I went to set the time; I could have just put some low strength loctite on it but the tritium was going too.

I then asked if I could have the old dial back and Joe called me within a few hours and explained that it apparently is a condition of their government contract, all tritium related parts must be destroyed if replaced. C'est la vie I guess. Don't know how different it's going to look, the main difference I've noticed between mine and current is the seconds hand (and obviously the Selitta movement). Have to say that for an expensive but not super luxury priced watch I get the impression that their service is trying really hard to make me feel like a valued customer, even though the only thing I've bought from them was a watch and bracelet some 11-12 years ago.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I have been thinking about if they do whole dial or just tubes. 
wonder how that works on the Maple Leaf dials if they will still offer them cone replacement time. 

The more I ve thought about it, I guess the watch is true in the purpose/function over form tool watch identity.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Aoi said:


> My guess is MSAR quartz without the cog logo but maybe something new?
> 
> View attachment 16506059


Looks on the smaller side, so maybe MSAR.


With the ice, maybe a HAQ movement?

zooming in it looks like the lower text in red might say Canada.


----------



## jpet1919 (Oct 6, 2021)

N8N said:


> So my watch finally made it to Marathon, and here is what I was told
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Did they/will they send you a picture of what the new dial would look like? Seems like they should if they're asking you to make the decision.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I wonder if they would swap a black dial to white during a service?


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

N8N said:


> Odd that this thread should come up to the top, I've had mine for over 10 years and just sent it to Marathon to have the dial and hands replaced (tritium is dead) and have it serviced. It still keeps perfect time but I figure it's about time, and also the stem comes unscrewed from itself when I try to set the watch. I could just loctite it myself but I figure after ~12 years it's time for a CLA.


might have missed an earlier post but which dial did you have originally and what did they switch it to?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So looks like it is the 41mm Arctic in quartz now that was just released.


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Colmustard86 said:


> So looks like it is the 41mm Arctic in quartz now that was just released.


$208 premium from the black version 🤔


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeah maybe due to smaller quantity?


----------



## jpet1919 (Oct 6, 2021)

I wonder if the fact that it has their new strap system is what raises the price - doesn't that cost something like $200 if you buy it on its own?


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> might have missed an earlier post but which dial did you have originally and what did they switch it to?


It came with just the regular U.S. Government dial, they still have it.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Less than a year ago I had warranty service on my GSAR as the watch stopped auto winding, and the crown would grind when screwing it back in. The service was excellent. Very prompt, and works perfectly, including a silky smooth crown. I even spoke to a representative by phone, and he was very friendly and helpful. Excellent CS, and great watch.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

els4 said:


> Less than a year ago I had warranty service on my GSAR as the watch stopped auto winding, and the crown would grind when screwing it back in. The service was excellent. Very prompt, and works perfectly, including a silky smooth crown. I even spoke to a representative by phone, and he was very friendly and helpful. Excellent CS, and great watch.


Very nice, glad to see they got your GSAR back up and running. Back when I had mine, the crown and stem felt a bit fragile for such a beefy watch.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

jml9689, I am very happy that whatever Marathon did to the crown/stem, it made a world of difference. The crown now feels like it belongs on this beautiful beast.


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Never mind


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

N8N said:


> It came with just the regular U.S. Government dial, they still have it.


Did you get you GSAR back from service yet? If so send pics!


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Their service is very nice. My TSAR had to go back last spring for a battery, had only had it a few months (must have been in the shelf for a bit) and they were super nice and helpful.


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

brdl04 said:


> Did you get you GSAR back from service yet? If so send pics!


No I haven't, based on my communication with them it was only assessed as of the 16th despite my having sent the watch about a month earlier. My guess is they must have people ship items to a freight forwarder in NY and then they bulk import them to Canada where their service center is actually located. Apparently my watch took a whole month to get to the service center between USPS and the freight forwarder. Just reality of life today I guess. so they've only been "working" on it for about 2 weeks now.

Fortunately, I used this whole exercise to purchase another watch as I sent two other watches to be repaired at the same time (I just got a new job that gives me a little more disposable income) leaving me without the two watches that I'd been wearing the most


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking forward to spring 











LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## N8N (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got my GSAR back today, I honestly don't see what's different about the dial. The hands however are strikingly white - different color or did they patina over the years? One and only true difference is the second hand has a little tritium tube instead of the original red arrowhead. Probably should have cleaned the bracelet while it was away, too late to run the US tonight and, well, I can't put it back on without a good clean.










Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to try the new Marathon rubber strap(s)? I love a good rubber strap but man they’re expensive and I’m having a hard time finding any good pictures or reviews of it.


----------



## NateOne (Sep 5, 2013)

DM71 said:


> Here's mine. Well, it's actually a patriotic SAR i have. Don't know if it's ok to post it ; )


Very nice piece.


----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

I had some questions for Marathon and got an answer today from one of their watch specialists, Joe Jung. Turns out that Marahon still does use ETA2824-2 in the GSAR, as the phaseout of ETA movements is a lot longer than we're apparently led to believe. Also, was told that they use Elabore movements. That explains why my GSAR loses about 10-11 seconds a day, within spec. I forgot what he said on the casings, but mostly that they try and source those from the EU as opposed to China, especially with trade uncertainties and the stereotype associated with them.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

pkhoury said:


> I had some questions for Marathon and got an answer today from one of their watch specialists, Joe Jung. Turns out that Marahon still does use ETA2824-2 in the GSAR, as the phaseout of ETA movements is a lot longer than we're apparently led to believe. Also, was told that they use Elabore movements. That explains why my GSAR loses about 10-11 seconds a day, within spec. I forgot what he said on the casings, but mostly that they try and source those from the EU as opposed to China, especially with trade uncertainties and the stereotype associated with them.


The Marathon website says:
The Diver’s Automatic is made in La Chaux de Fonds Switzerland to guarantee the highest level of quality and accuracy in manufacturing. Inside the Diver’s Automatic is a Swiss Made, 26 Jewel Marathon M2 automatic movement made by Sellita, that guarantees you a reliable and accurate timekeeping experience.

Mine has the SW200 and the caseback and rotor says 26 jewels (the 2824 has 25 jewels)










If they still use the 2824 on occasion, is the engraving on the caseback /rotor any different?


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Very near you asked about the cases because I was wondering where the cases were machined and the other components. Thanks.


----------



## pkhoury (Mar 10, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> The Marathon website says:
> The Diver’s Automatic is made in La Chaux de Fonds Switzerland to guarantee the highest level of quality and accuracy in manufacturing. Inside the Diver’s Automatic is a Swiss Made, 26 Jewel Marathon M2 automatic movement made by Sellita, that guarantees you a reliable and accurate timekeeping experience.
> 
> Mine has the SW200 and the caseback and rotor says 26 jewels (the 2824 has 25 jewels)
> ...


It is. I'll see if I can get a picture of my case back. I'm going over my notes again, and to clarify, Joe said Marathon is using Sellita's more and more, but some watches still have ETA movements. I personally don't have a problem with Sellita, though only one of my watches has a Sellita movement.

He said that most of the products for their watches (think casing, etc) are coming from EU, but a few items might be coming from Hong Kong. He also clarified and said Hong Kong maybe for the composites, but that the steel casings do come from the European regions.

Just took a picture of the back of my watch and nope, doesn't show how many jewels. But I was told my watch was made May or June 2018 and it definitely has an ETA movement in it.


----------

